# ¿Cork Size?



## mjdtexan (Jul 29, 2009)

I just got (from George) 100 corks. I ordered Straight Corks-Perfect Agglomerate #9 X1.50. Thats exactly what I got. They look different than the corks I got with my original wine makers startup kit. Did I mess up? Is the the correct cork that goes in normal .750ml wine bottles?


----------



## Tom (Jul 29, 2009)

You got the right ones. You may have gotten the 1 1/4" in the kit. #9 corks are the most common. #8 corks can be used in the hand corker. The 8's are just a wee bit smaller in diameter.


----------



## mjdtexan (Jul 29, 2009)

tepe said:


> You got the right ones. You may have gotten the 1 1/4" in the kit. #9 corks are the most common. #8 corks can be used in the hand corker. The 8's are just a wee bit smaller in diameter.





Thank You. I am using a hand corker. I expect I need to step up and get the floor corker.


----------



## Wade E (Jul 29, 2009)

Those will be harder with the hand corker but if you go with the floor corker get the #9 x 1.75 as they will protect your wine even better and they will go in flawlessly with either the Port or Italian floor corker.


----------



## grapeman (Jul 29, 2009)

I didn't know they made inch and a quarter corks. You probably got inch and 3/4 with your starter. The one and a half works fine and is said to be best for 2 years or less of storage, but I think they would work just as well longer. George's corks don't breathe or leak as much as real corks so the wine lasts longer.


----------



## Tom (Jul 29, 2009)

appleman said:


> I didn't know they made inch and a quarter corks. You probably got inch and 3/4 with your starter. The one and a half works fine and is said to be best for 2 years or less of storage, but I think they would work just as well longer. George's corks don't breathe or leak as much as real corks so the wine lasts longer.




Appleman you arer right. I was thinking the 1 3/4 vs the 1 1/2. My my to much wine?? LOL


----------



## pelican (Jul 29, 2009)

mjdtexan said:


> tepe said:
> 
> 
> > You got the right ones. You may have gotten the 1 1/4" in the kit. #9 corks are the most common. #8 corks can be used in the hand corker. The 8's are just a wee bit smaller in diameter.</font>
> ...



Yes, you'll have a tough time with the handcorker on those #9s. Do step up to the floor corker if you can, you won't regret it!


----------



## Bartman (Jul 29, 2009)

I know this will not be appreciated by "Floor Corkers Rule!" crowd, but I have not had any trouble with #8 or #9 corks in the hand corker. The only exception is that with 1.75" #9 corks, they don't always seat flush to the top of the bottle - sometimes they stick out a little bit.

Just because all the cool kids are getting or already have the floor corker, it doesn't mean you have to do it, too!









Bart


----------



## Wade E (Jul 29, 2009)

Bart, you are right as you can get by with a hand corker. You can also get to work by walking 15 miles everyday but that doesnt mean I want to!



Small things that make your job easier are worth while and when the end result comes out better thats just 2 +'s


----------



## wctisue (Jul 29, 2009)

_they don't always seat flush to the top of the bottle - sometimes they stick out a little bit._


Ever try taking a single edge razor blade and cut the tops of the corksoff smooth with the top of the bottle? Or ifyou use shrink wraps(I don't) you cover overthe little cork protrusion and no one notices.

Wayne


----------



## smokegrub (Jul 30, 2009)

If you are going to be serious about wine-making, seriously consider investing in a floor corker. Mine is the single best investment I have made in wine-making. I used to dread corking. I finally resorted to steaming my corks to facilitate their use--a no no. Now, an effortless press of the handle seats dry corks with ease. What's more, I don't waste corks. I used to have to remove partially seated corks and toss them. I haven't wasted a cork since I invested in the floor model.


----------



## mjdtexan (Jul 30, 2009)

Well, I used 30 of them last night. They went in with little effort. I am going to step up to the floor corker though. Thank all of Yall very much.


Mike D


----------



## pelican (Jul 30, 2009)

Glad you were able to cork with them and not any trouble! Myself, I can even get a #8 into a bottle with the handcorker. (the plunger type handcorker, never had a chance to try the gilda or double-wing corker myself but I guess those are "hand corkers" too!)


----------



## hannabarn (Jul 30, 2009)

If you watch Georges's video, you will see he uses the hand corker. Watch how when the handles are horizontal, he snaps the handles all the way down. That seats the corks. I don't have any trouble seating the # 9 by 
1 3/4" corks with the hand corker.


----------



## uavwmn (Jul 31, 2009)

I am really glad this tread came up because I was about to order the same cork size as I used with the hand corker!!


----------



## RickC (Jul 31, 2009)

I also use the #9's with the hand corker. No problems.


----------



## Scott B (Jul 31, 2009)

Same with me. Hand corker, #9, No Problem. 
But I am new and only have done 14 cases so far.


----------



## hannabarn (Jul 31, 2009)

Good to see we have some hand corker fans out there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## smokegrub (Jul 31, 2009)

I suspect there are a number of variables at work here. First, the strength of the person using the hand corker and, second the source of the corks and their dryness. If a hand corker works for you, use it. I started with a Gilda and, for me, it make corking my wines a chore.


----------



## Scott B (Jul 31, 2009)

Smokegrub, 
I think you are correct. Strength and corks being wet will make a difference. I sterilize my corks as shown on Georges Video. This put a little moisture on the corks. When I use the hand corker with #9 corks and the cork does not seat all the way down, I can push it with my thumb and it seats just right. But I have Big Thumbs!


----------



## hannabarn (Jul 31, 2009)

Scott B said:


> Smokegrub,
> I think you are correct. Strength and corks being wet will make a difference. &lt;SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman'; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-ansi-: EN-US; mso-fareast-: EN-US; mso-bidi-: AR-SA"&gt;I sterilize my corks as shown on Georges Video. This put a little moisture on the corks. When I use the hand corker with #9 corks and the cork does not seat all the way down, I can push it with my thumb and it seats just right. But I have Big Thumbs!
> 
> 
> ...



WOW! "Big thumbs" I wont argue with you!! I also drop my corks in K-meta solution before corking!


----------

